# Unplanned Pregnancy?! Tests driving me crazy!



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm going nuts! I'm 14/15 dpo, which means a complete cycle length of 31/32 days. Normally I'm in the 26-28 day cycle length. For three days I have gotten very very very faint lines on a hpt from a locally owned pharmacy. I can't find info anywhere online about the brand or its hcg level detection. Since I got what looked like a super faint positive yesterday afternoon, I thought a First Response Early Result would for sure show up positive this morning with FMU, but nothing... nothing! I feel pregnant, sore boobs, TIRED all the time, nauseous for about a week now. Still no AF, and a negative FRER this morning!

This would be a completely, I mean COMPLETELY unplanned pregnancy, but the last few days of wondering have left me excited, although I have no idea how I would afford a baby at this point in my life being in grad school as a single mom. BF and I are in a solid 1 year long relationship, but honestly I'm not sure what his reaction to this would be. This is kind of driving me crazy, cause I just want something conclusive either way. The not knowing is driving me nuts! I don't do well with not knowing things!

Anyway, does anyone have experience with late BFP's? It seems like if I'm pg it should have been a solid positive by now?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you're going nuts. Tests can be frustrating. I think it's pretty normal to get a faint line this early. It will get darker as you get farther away from ovulation. A blood test would be more conclusive, or you could wait a few days and do another FRER. It might be darker then. Good luck with figuring everything out.


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks! A strange as it may sound I think I'll be disappointed if I am not pregnant, but of course it would be much much much more convenient at this point in my life if I am not pg. I don't remember being this late ever, and I've been extremely exhausted like I have only been when pregnant.

I hate this waiting game... I'm horrible at it! I just want to go out and get more tests to take, but I know they would most likely turn up negative, or with such faint lines that I would just be running in circles inside my head!

The second line on the drug store test I took definitely looked like it had some color to it, but it was faint faint. It's weird to me that if it were actually positive, a FRER would be negative with FMU the next morning. You'd think the FRER would pick it up. Maybe the drug store test is just super-duper sensitive?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

False negatives are way more common than false positives. I get faint lines too when I test, it almost doesn't matter how far in I am, I had a hard time believing mine with this pregnancy (surprise here too). Congrats though! And my sympathies for the shock of it and all the details you'd have to deal with.


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks, yes, there would be a whole lotta details, big and small, to deal with! Wow, I don't think I can really wrap my head around them all. But my heart gets excited about a new baby regardless of what my head wants to say about it being life-ruining to have a third child right now. I think I've always wanted another one at some point, but circumstances aren't anywhere near ready yet.... but are they ever, really? I can just imagine a whole lotta better circumstances...


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

Now I'm 17dpo and still no AF and no bfp,, only faint hints of lines that I wonder if I'm imagining. I don't remember ever being this late before. And with my second baby I got a bfp right away,, maybe even before my missed period.

I did talk to BF last night. And he was excited and got all teared up with emotion. He kept kissing me excitedly and before he left (we don't live together) he kissed my tummy and said, "and goodnight to you if you're in there." I'm so so relieved to hear and feel his loving, positive response to this possibility!! It does make the waiting for something conclusive much much easier. Although I still just want an answer!


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm glad he's on board, whatever the outcome! That's huge.

Can you have a blood test done? They may be able to do a quantitative check on your hcg levels - that would help to know whether it's a sticky lil bean in there or (possibly) a chemical pregnancy. If it's the latter, you would still be getting very faint lines for a while, and AF might be delayed a couple weeks or so.

If you can't get a blood test, I would think that the lines on the tests you take *should* be getting darker as time goes by, especially if you haven't had this issue (really low hcg levels) before - but there is always the possibility of a fluke!

Wishing you the best possible outcome for you and some answers soon!


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks! The test I got a super faint line on was an ultra cheapie from a locally owned drug store, so it could be that it just has extremely bad evap lines, or maybe that particular test was extra sensitive, or maybe AF is just really uncharacteristically late. I can't find any info for that particular test online as far as hcg levels go. I'd rather wait before going for a blood test. If AF doesn't come in the next couple days I'll test again, maybe with a FRER again since it has low hcg levels. I've been having low-level crampiness for about a week now, sore boobs, and low-grade nausea... but it's hard to tell what is all in my head and what's real. Still waiting....


----------



## pickle18 (Jan 27, 2012)

When I did have my chemical (not that this is, necessarily) I still had tons of pregnancy symptoms for weeks like you are describing (nausea, cramps, etc.). I was at what I thought was about 6 weeks pregnant when I finally started light spotting, empty ultrasound - AF came a week or so later, and symptoms faded in the interim. But, as you know, the symptoms are the same either way! So very hard to tell. I hope you can find some peace as you wait - I know not knowing is so rough! Wishing you the best possible outcome.


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

I just took another test. Another faint line like the one I got 3 days ago. But I don't trust it because it's another of the cheapie ones that I can't find any info on. I think they might just have pinkish evaps.... I don't have anymore tests in the house, and I can't get out to town tonight to get more... Guess I'll wait until tomorrow which will be dpo 18!! This is crazy! I just can't imagine where AF might be if I'm not pg!


----------



## July09Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

I hate to be a debbie downer, but the exact same thing happened to me recently and I ended up having a very early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy a week after I would have had AF. Exactly the same with the no AF, very faint lines on the tests, mild pregnancy symptoms, but then I started bleeding. I hope things work out how you want.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't want to hijack. Delete.


----------

